# Exchange pesos for dollars



## thanglm (Aug 11, 2016)

Does anybody know the best place to exchange pesos for dollars? The amount I would need to exchange is about 300,000 pesos. I've never exchanged that much before but I need to pay back my credit card balance soon. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why not make a few smaller transfers to your US bank from your Mexican bank? I assume that you have a US bank and a US credit card, which can be paid online from your US account.


----------



## thanglm (Aug 11, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why not make a few smaller transfers to your US bank from your Mexican bank? I assume that you have a US bank and a US credit card, which can be paid online from your US account.



Yes, I have US banks and US credit cards. I can do wire transfer from BBVA Bancomer to Chase for example. However the net exchange rate would be bad. My estimate exchange rate to do this way is about 18.9 pesos per dollar or worse. There are however places that I can exchange 18.3 pesos for a dollar but in small amount. Losing 0.6 pesos in exchange rate means losing $520 per 300,000 pesos. Thanks.


----------



## drewjones (Aug 15, 2016)

Here is a live exchange rate for banks in mexico
Dollar today in Mexico - Current exchange rate

I just live right across the border here in tj if you need to exchange, I can drive across to the us and exchange it for you for a better rate.


----------

